

Ask HN: How to turn off auto-refresh on techcrunch? - expertcs

Lately, techcrunch has added auto-refresh on their website. I understand it must be for increasing pageviews, however, I simply hate it. Can someone help me on how to turn it completely off?
======
maushu
When sites try to increase pageviews artificially it pisses me off.

They could've easily implemented a ajax solution to update only the headers
section of the site.

------
aj
If you're using Firefox, there is an option under "Tools->Options->Advanced
Tab->Accessibility" - Warn me when web sites try to redirect or reload web
pages

You could use that I think. I've not tried it (and I don't want to visit TC)

------
staunch
You might be able to get it turned off for all of us if you're willing to
contact their advertising networks and tell them about it :-)

------
colonelxc
This caught my eye in the source: setTimeout('location.reload(true)',1200000);

The simplest way is to disable javascript.

~~~
i386
Or use their RSS/ATOM feed.

------
jacquesm
How about a greasemonkey script ?

